# Lustig! Britney war eigentlich bei Jackass 3 dabei



## Mandalorianer (1 Apr. 2011)

*Jimmy Kimmel deckt auf
Lustig! Britney war eigentlich bei Jackass 3 dabei​*

Ha, wie lustig! Da zeigt sich die gute Britney Spears (29) ja auch mal wieder von ihrer witzigen Seite. Bei Jimmy Kimmel (43) will sie eigentlich nur ihr neues Album „Femme Fatale“ promoten, doch sie ist nicht der einzige Stargast in der Live-Show. Auch Jackass-Star Johnny Knoxville (40) will für eigene Zwecke Werbung machen, kommt aber gar nicht so richtig dazu.

Denn Jimmy interessiert sich mehr für die Tatsache, dass Brit eigentlich im Film „Jackass 3D“ mitgespielt hat – natürlich ist das nur ein Spaß. Aber Jimmy interessiert sich sehr dafür, dass Britney einen Part in dem Ekelschocker hatte, diese aber entfernt wurden, da man ja nicht alles zeigen könne. Und plötzlich gesteht Johnny, den Ausschnitt exklusiv für Jimmy mitgebracht zu haben.

Die Blondine steigt dabei in ein Dixie-Klo und wird dann durch die Luft gewirbelt. Der Fake-Sketch mit der Jackass-Crew ist aber definitiv einen Lacher wert und Britney schafft es, einen äußerst sympathischen Eindruck bei den Zuschauern zu hinterlassen. Auch das Britney- und Jimmy-Tattoo, das sich die beiden stechen lassen haben oder wollten, sorgt für ein Schmunzeln auf unseren Lippen. Scheint, als ob die Princess of Pop nur noch positive Schlagzeilen machen möchte. Weiter so!





​


----------



## naterger (1 Apr. 2011)

Klasse Video, da ist die Britney gleich richtig sympatisch


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Apr. 2011)

Zwei richtig tolle Videos. Danke


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2011)

lustig


----------

